# 4x4 Best off road games out there



## BraveSoul (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. I always enjoyed 4x4 offroad racing games and tried to find the one which would show what its like to dig into slippery muddy or dry and rocky surface with all 4 tires spinning out of control trying to get you going

Just wanted to find out your experiences with 4x4 racing titles which left most impression on you, gamers with a soft spot for offroad racing

here is what u guys thought of

Insane                  
Test Drive Off-Road 1234
Richard Burns Rally
4x4 Evolution 1&2         
MotorM4x                     (good driving physics,looks good)
Pure
Dirt 2                             (looks great)
SpinTires                       (brand new, amazing physics)


----------



## ucanmandaa (Oct 18, 2009)

you can try Insane, from Codemasters. Still play it time to time. Capture the flag mode in multiplayer is really fun.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 18, 2009)

yes insane is old good game.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 18, 2009)

Insane is a good game... VERY GOOD. highly addictive. i installed it on a lot of machines on a cafe near home and sometimes play it there with friends. 4x4 evo is awesome too but pretty, pretty difficult imo.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't wait for DiRT 2 to come out!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I liked the 4x4 EVo game, but the best I have ever played was Test Drive Off-Road: Wide Open, that game was a ton of fun, free roam was quiet large, cool vehicles also.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> I can't wait for DiRT 2 to come out!


makes two of us!
I loved Dirt 1 on the 360


----------



## FilipM (Oct 18, 2009)

Richard Burns Rally - Ultimate Rally sim so far, im a sim junkie myself, so nothing but the best hehe.

I wanna see what dirt 2 can offer


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Richard Burns Rally - Ultimate Rally sim so far, im a sim junkie myself, so nothing but the best hehe.
> 
> I wanna see what dirt 2 can offer


Sims are the only way to go IMO


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2009)

See those are rally games though, I have a feeling he means with trucks, and not track restricted.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 18, 2009)

Well rally is 4 x 4 (4WD) and it can be offroad, and you slide the cars with all wheels at the same time (4 wheel drift), you can have asphalt, gravel, mud, snow, you name it so it fits perfectly


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Well rally is 4 x 4 (4WD) and it can be offroad, and you slide the cars with all wheels at the same time (4 wheel drift), you can have asphalt, gravel, mud, snow, you name it so it fits perfectly



Slice it anyway you want, none of that mentions trucks and most of those games are closed coarse.


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 18, 2009)

ucanmandaa said:


> you can try Insane, from Codemasters. Still play it time to time. Capture the flag mode in multiplayer is really fun.



thank you , i was trying to remember this game's name, had a blast with this one


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 23, 2009)

You can try Pure.

Its all off road quad bikes, but the ATVs are customizable and jumps are insane. You can also do sick tricks and do some trick chaining ala tony hawk. Really good fun game imo. Good reviews too.






Controls are not simmy though, but its the funfactor that counts


----------



## MRCL (Oct 23, 2009)

Pretty much all of the games I can think of are listed, but I can tell you what NOT to get: Baja Edge of Control. It sounds like a great game in theory, but its horribly bad. Its offroad alright, and you're not restricted to drive on a fixed track, but driving is so below-average, and the graphics are cancer to the eye. It just doesn't make fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Brave are those screens from 4x4 Evo?


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Brave are those screens from 4x4 Evo?


nope  thats MotorM4x  here is some more








got to play some more, -$16000 debt in the game is killing
---------------------------------------
share your ATI 5xxx results here|what video cards have you owned


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2009)

I liked Test Drive Off-Road 3 the most.  I  T-Rex and some of the courses you drive on.  It's got a great sound track too (Eve 6, Blink 182, Diesel Boy, etc.)

Oh, and going up rocky surfaces much faster than you should be.


----------



## ChiSox (Oct 24, 2009)

DEF Ivan Stewart Off Road.....if you can find a PC emulator for that game....you'll be hooked


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> nope  thats MotorM4x  here is some more
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/open road ahead.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/climin rocky hill.jpg
> got to play some more, -$16000 debt in the game is killing



Think I might have to look for a place to pick that up. **EDIT** I have now been looking for this and I can't even seem to find out if it was released, says 2009 TBA?



ChiSox said:


> DEF Ivan Stewart Off Road.....if you can find a PC emulator for that game....you'll be hooked



You talking the SNES one I would assume, that was a great game, so was the NES one.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 11, 2013)

any one loving some offroading should check out this free game ,  download the DEV VERSION because u might want to check out some custom vehicles


----------

